# anybody own a Mahindra Tractor



## guest

Just curious.. they are in the process of opening a shop pretty close to me


----------



## jodyand

They have a dealer about 10 miles from me hes been selling them for about 10 years.


----------



## Live Oak

I have never owned one but I know one person who does and he is very satisfied with it. They use Mitsubishi diesel engines in t he smaller line tractors and I believe a Mahindra diesel engine in the larger tractors.


----------



## waynl

Got a dealer near me who says they have had only one come back due to tractor problems, and I think they have sold 40 or 50 since they took on the line 4 or 5 years ago. The others have come back due to "operator error" (bent tie rod from a 3 ft boulder, ect.) 

You gotta check to see which engine each model has. I checked one out that had a Kubota engine installed. And a quick look at one as I walked by one time appeared to be bolt-for-bolt the same as my Yanmar 336.


----------



## Durwood

The new 15 series 2015,2615,and3015 are actually last years Cub Cadets and have the Mitsubishi engines in them. The larger ones have Daedong engines i believe. A lot are TYM tractors. Mahindra seems to buy the rights to last years technology from many manufacturers. Nothing wrong with that ...at least that way you know they are a proven design and it helps keep the costs down.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *The new 15 series 2015,2615,and3015 are actually last years Cub Cadets and have the Mitsubishi engines in them. The larger ones have Daedong engines i believe. A lot are TYM tractors. Mahindra seems to buy the rights to last years technology from many manufacturers. Nothing wrong with that ...at least that way you know they are a proven design and it helps keep the costs down. *


For those who are not familiar with Daedong engines, then are better known as Kioti. Good info. Durwood!


----------



## NCBill

I'm heavily considering buying a Mahindra C35 next year. I like it better than anything I've seen in the 35HP range. I have not been able to find much on its track record- but the overall product line of Mahindra seems to be good.

I've only got 1 dealer within 75 miles of here (Central NC). My only concerns on buying the Mahindra will be future service and parts availability. They seem to be of good quality, but they haven't been around long enough to establish a "life span" for them. I've got a 44 year old Farmall 140 that's still in great running condition- just too small for the work I do. That's why I'm looking to upgrade to a newer, stronger tractor.

If anyone has a C35, I'd like to know how they like it and its performance. 

NCBill


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bill! Great to have you aboard! :friends: :cheers: As you have already mentioned, there are not that many owners out there who have Mahindra's. I know one person who owns a Mahindra 4110 and he is very satisfied with it. It has the Daedong (Kioti) engine. As I get more info. and feed back, I will post it.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Mahindra got its main start in tractors by building International's under license ala' Caterpillar/Komatsu. We always help others after a war you know...... Here's alink about them. Don't think I'd want a constant running pTO though....Ive been "pushed' by the flywheel effect of a rotary cutter by older tractors with Pto's that don't disengage when you hit the clutch. Very high in pucker factor.
What I'd really like to have is one of these ! 
Interesting company.....since we usually think of India only making pots and pans.


----------



## bontai Joe

Here is a dealer in Georgia:

http://www.parkwaytractor.com/


----------



## Heavy_Red

*Here's another informative site:*

http://www.billstractor.com/


----------



## memmurphy

Welcome to the Tractorforum Heavy_Red! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## stranger

Neil,

"Interesting company.....since we usually think of India only making pots and pans"

Not a very nice thing to say at all, especially considering that (according to the site) India is the largest Tractor market in the world. Still, since its pretty obvious that you dont know much bout stuff outside of your own home land/ state/ county, and being a fellow tractor enthusiast, you're forgiven.

graciously

Stranger


----------



## stranger

Neil,

"Interesting company.....since we usually think of India only making pots and pans"

Not an especially informed comment to makel, especially considering that (according to the site) India is the largest Tractor market in the world. Still, since its pretty obvious that you dont know much bout stuff outside of your own home land/ state/ county, and being a fellow tractor enthusiast, you're forgiven.

graciously

Stranger


----------



## ribchord

this is my first post hear, i am a mahindra owner, just found this site.


----------



## Chris

Welcome to TF and tell us more about Mahindra you own and what your experience has been with this tractor!

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by stranger _
> *Neil,
> 
> "Interesting company.....since we usually think of India only making pots and pans"
> 
> Not a very nice thing to say at all, especially considering that (according to the site) India is the largest Tractor market in the world. Still, since its pretty obvious that you dont know much bout stuff outside of your own home land/ state/ county, and being a fellow tractor enthusiast, you're forgiven.
> 
> graciously
> 
> Stranger *


Tell us more about this company and the products if you can and thanks for forgiving our ignorance and naive commentary...it was certainly mentioned in good humor and faith.

Andy


----------



## stranger

Hey Andy,

"comments mentioned in good humour and faith"

Likewise, so were mine. Nope am not especially touchy about Mahindra, but the fact it that they've been making pick up trucks, jeeps and tractors for as long as I can remember. They took over from were Willys left off in India and their earlier jeeps were almost clones of the old Willyses.

Without being a great fan of the CMD of the company Ill say this much, we've used their pickups in places where riverbeds are smoother than the roads and where poeple who dont deserve to ride bicycles get to ride our jeeps and have given creditable service.

They make a whole range of SUVs, MUVs and LCVs, trucks. They also have a dedicated factory for defence requirments. Tractors from 25 HP to 65 HP range, farm implements and construction & earth moving equipment. M&M claim to the the fourth largest seller of tractors in the world.

Needless to say that they borrowed liberally from Chrysler in the early years way back in the 1950s but since then have built uo their own capacities and bring out pretty much home grown products. Dont take my word for it though, take a look at their product profile.

They also have a reputation for good service and a nationwide network. In automobiles there's scarcely a bigger name in India.

http://www.mahindra.com/mahindras/mahindrdefencesystem/products.htm

And not to worry, everything said in jest is forgotten just as soon.

au revoir

stranger


----------



## Lamar Holland

I had a Mahindra 4110 model for two years.. Had a Bradco 11 ft hoe hung on the back.. Machine actually performed flawlessly.. Cheap to run all day.. My only problem was getting on and off to use the hoe... With an 11 footer, one can dig longer than most others, however, the way I was using it,, Iwas on and off constantly... At the end of the day, I would be in bed for three days straight.. Really not the fault of the machine... I ended up with a Kubota L48 and the main reason is, just spin seat around and start digging. If you have decent legs and this on/off won't be a problem, then by all means,,, get the 4110. BTW, 3510/4110 are made by TYM with Daedong power plants,. The larger machines use Mahindra's own engine and the small ones are using Mitsubishi....


----------



## ribchord

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Welcome to TF and tell us more about Mahindra you own and what your experience has been with this tractor!
> 
> :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm *


Hammond Louisanna,,,,,,,me and my wife were just there a few days ago.
Anyway I have a mahindra 4500 2wd with FEL, 6' box blade, 6' shredder, and a 16' trailer witch aint even close to being strong enough to haul this tractor. I got the package deal for $18,800 if I remember right. These 00 series mahindras in my opinion are comparable to other brands only when they are painted yellow, in other word these are construction site quality machines, very heavy built and simple with zero plastic. I cant vouch for the smaller machines although I have heard they are great.


----------



## Deberosa

I am thrilled with my Mahindra - does everything I would like it to do and is easy to operate for a novice like me! I never even drove a tractor before and was scared to death! The dealer showed me how everything worked and a year later I am switching implements and tearing up all kinds of stuff with it!

I have had zero problems in my first year of working with it and I have used it for everything from hauling to tilling (lots of first time field broken for garden) and land clearing. I either pull out trees by the roots or dig them out with the bucket and bucket teeth.

I think Mahindra does a good job of addressing the details plus their dealer was willing to give me the time of day. I went to two Kubota dealers - one is one mile from my house and they didn't want to spend the time to tell me anything! One actually went into the show room to answer a question and never returned! I just walked away!!! But the number one thing about the Kubota is getting on the silly thing! It didn't have a step and I am not 6 feet tall... The Mahindra had a nice step and was easy to operate for me. Very forgiving for a novice.

I read elsewhere about a place to put chains, etc. I plan to configure something that will attach to the roll bar because there is no storage place anywhere on it which is the only down side I could find. I just carry the tow chain in the bucket to where I need it right now.

I am very happy with my tractor.


----------



## chrpmaster

Thats a great review Debbie. I have always found your kind of reviews more helpful than the dealers since you have used the tractor and compared it to competitors. Nice to know about the step too. My wife likes to help out on the tractor when she can and I sometimes forget she is vertically challenged too. 

Andy


----------



## MUDONTHETIRES

Hello Everyone,
I purchased my first Mahindra new in 1999. It was a 4505DI 2WD. I kept that tractor for eight years and the only problem I had was a cracked fuel line. A $14.00 part. I was so impressed with the quality and reliability, I traded it in on a new Mahindra 4530 4WD. It's a 42hp machine that is built in India. It's a heavy beast weighing in at 7400 lbs. with the FEL. I've had this new tractor for almost five months and I'm completely satisfied with it. No plastic fenders and it kind of pushes the woods around instead of the woods pushing it aroundunch: 

Mud


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum MUDONTHETIRES! Great to see some Mahindra owners posting!


----------



## paver4us

*Mahindra 450 tractor*

Hello,

I'm still pretty knew to forum and am looking for a tractor. I have found a Mahindra 450 (not 4500) tractor. It is a 1990 model with 45 hp. I have not actually looked at it yet, but will in a few days. I am wondering if anyone on here has had any experience with this tractor and knows anything to look for in it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## TCharley300

*the Model 450*

I'm very pleased with my Minhindra 450 trctor. Bought used with 800 hours with a bush hog heavy duty. No problems so far. This seems to be a good tractor, and I'm trying to get all of the information, etc. The year is unknown, but it's an older tractor. fuel consumption under standard load seems to be about 1/2 gallon diesel per hour. Very torquey and no problems. Did get a grader and will get a double plow and cutting hare for garden work. Right now, that's all I know.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Tcharley! How many HP does it have?


----------



## jtmathman

*mahindra tractors*

i've got a 3525 that I rescued off a farm in southern louisiana. It spent 5 weeks under 6 feet of brackish water after hurricane gustav. I drained all the water, replaced all the fluids, bought a new battery and cranked her right up. Only mechanical problem was the clutch was frozen solid to the flywheel. I changed that and have had it working hard for almost 2 years now. great tractor!


----------



## sundug

I bought a 2007 6500 4wd with FEL, love it, heavy duty tractor, priced right. I have used it hard and gotten it stuck in deep muddy ditch, abused it getting it out-no problems so far. sundug


----------



## JG24AJ

simple_john said:


> Just curious.. they are in the process of opening a shop pretty close to me


I have had ny Mahindra 2816 4WD now for over a year my wife threatens me if I don't get off of it. I love it have a 5' Mahindra Bear brush hog with it also the front end loader is damn gr8 2 have, it's a big toy to me.... Highly recommended.


----------



## Mahindra One

I have a 4025 I bought about a month ago. I did a reasonable amount of research but for the money it is a huge amount of tractor. I only have 15 hours on it but am really impressed


----------



## mountainman

mahindra is a well built compact tractor! the prices are fair too


----------



## hcannon

Just bought a 4530 with loader. Have 7 hours on it so far and am impressed. Have enjoyed reading about the Mahindra here on this post. I did look at several and the Mahindra looked like the best deal for the money. It sure is doing all that I expect of it.


----------



## jcwcave

I've got a 2005 6500 4x4 with 300 hours (upgraded from 2wd 6000). So far, it's acceptable BUT here are some things that are an issue:
Maintenance!!!!!!! - Like others have posted, try getting that battery out. Far too time consuming.
Next - The fuel tank drain plug (which owners manual says to bleed every 50 hrs). I haven't been able to get to that thing without making a special tool. Even then, the tank has to be empty because you can't just open it part way to bleed. It needs to come out all the way (eg- the tank is gonna drain). Owners manual is terrible, and often incorrect.
- Hour gauge quit. Need to replace entire instrument cluster ($250)
- Glow plug quit. 
- Power Steering pump leaks and I can't find it.
- Shuttle shift slips out periodically

Hydraulics on these machines is very slow (11gpm)


On the plus, the machine is heavy and costs less than others. Mine is paid for, so I will likely live with the above issues


----------



## overthechill

Good information about Mahindra. I own the Mahindra 3525. It's real strong and heavy but there's been a lot of problems. Everything from a broken nstrument panel to stripped or broken bolts and screws and leaky fuel and faulty fuel filter canisters. It's not a bad tractor but this stuff is a nusience (i don't know how to spell that). And I spent some hard earned savings on something I got to wrench on. Can't afford to take it back to the dealer every time the thing coughs either.


----------



## Hoshue1

This is my first time posting here on TF hello all, I am in the market for a tractor. I have a small farm 24 acres located in Jamaica, the tractor will be used for plowing, root tilling, bush hog and for laying plastic mulch as well as do other small jobs around the farm. I am looking at the 7520 4wd model with fel. I just wanted to know if anyone has any seat time with one and what your opinions are of the machine. Here in Jamaica we don't have many parts readily available so reliability/dependability is a huge factor. 
Thanks in advance for your responses


----------



## kmdfarm

*mahindra*

I also have a mahindra tractor a 2015hst that i love to death! great little tractor that i use in my wood lot getting out logs for my mill, gets around fantastic, only 4 ft wide i have mounted a cargo basket for a 4wheeler on the rops to carry chainsaw,etc. also mounted a grill guard with a reciever hitch on if off of ebay to mount a small winch on. cant say enough good about it!! sady my dealer stopped selling them recently!


----------



## sundug

*Mahindra 6500*

Let me know if you're still having problems with the manifold heater, it's really not a glow plug. There is a solid-state device that supposed to turn it on for 35 seconds whenever the key is turned on. It's a timer relay that cost $200. I just installed a $15 workaround on my 2007 4wd 6500. It's probably just a linkage adjustment issue with the shuttle shift. Doug



jcwcave said:


> I've got a 2005 6500 4x4 with 300 hours (upgraded from 2wd 6000). So far, it's acceptable BUT here are some things that are an issue:
> Maintenance!!!!!!! - Like others have posted, try getting that battery out. Far too time consuming.
> Next - The fuel tank drain plug (which owners manual says to bleed every 50 hrs). I haven't been able to get to that thing without making a special tool. Even then, the tank has to be empty because you can't just open it part way to bleed. It needs to come out all the way (eg- the tank is gonna drain). Owners manual is terrible, and often incorrect.
> - Hour gauge quit. Need to replace entire instrument cluster ($250)
> - Glow plug quit.
> - Power Steering pump leaks and I can't find it.
> - Shuttle shift slips out periodically
> 
> Hydraulics on these machines is very slow (11gpm)
> 
> On the plus, the machine is heavy and costs less than others. Mine is paid for, so I will likely live with the above issues


----------



## vader

*Mahindra dont do it!!!*

I have owned 2 Mahindra Tractors and spent more time working on them than using them. The 1st one had a metal gas tank that had rust in it from the time I bought it. the second one I had a week and the front tire went flat. I called the dealer and told them about the flat. They told me to bad so sad. Now that it has been sitting it will not start.


----------



## overthechill

I feel your pain vader (can i call you darth?) as i have a mahindra that has a lot of issues. I'm knocking on wood here because the last thing that went wrong is now fixed and this winter it's been running pretty good but only for short "winter" stuff. Flat tires are aggravating but anyway - not much to go on with your starting problem. Battery ok? Is it heating up ok? Is engine turning over? Most of the time if it's been sitting it's just the battery with not enough juice to heat it up enough to compress fire. Let us know.


----------



## kmiller

*Kevin*



guest said:


> Just curious.. they are in the process of opening a shop pretty close to me


I bought a Mahindra 8560 after doing several months worth of shopping around. It was the best deal (most tractor for the money). After owning it just over a year now I am completly satisfied that I made the right choice.


----------



## ianvigus

*just bought a mahindra*

I just bought a new mahindra 3 wks ago. 85 hp. so far I absolutely love it. It out performed all other 8 tractors bailing hay on the field with me last week, unloaded 400 tons of sweet potatoes on sunday and will be out driving fence posts this week


----------



## profnohair

*New to me Mahindra 450*

Just bought a Mahindra 450 with a Bush Hog brand FEL, Long brand backhoe, FMC brand 66" shredder, 6' disc harrow, and 6' rear blade. It has faded paint and needs a new seat but runs great and has no leaks.

If anyone has any information on this model please let me know.

I have the operators manual but it skips the 450 model for some strange reason.

Profnohair


----------



## wjjones

Yep I have a friend who owns one as well, and it is a great tractor its 4x4 with a fel.


----------



## Woodchuck

I have a Mahindra 3510, 2004 model that I love. It had 340 hrs when I bought it two years ago and I have added almost 100 hrs since then. It starts instantly, even in the coldest weather, and will burn only about a gallon an hour even when running hard brush hogging, about half that plowing snow, etc. Only problem I have had is running hot, but hosed the outside of the radiator to clean it and helped a lot. Also took off the side panels of the engine and that helped. Oh, had to replace a front tire-but is that the fault of tractor?


----------



## bosshogg

Must have been a different tractor site but their was an individual that purchased a brand new Mahindra and has had nothing but problems since day one. He states all the issues and how it had been in the shop more than he had it the first year or two. Probably just a lemon buyt he was extremely dissatisfied with the tractor and the dealer and manufacturer. I am sure any tractor brand has similar stories.


----------



## mebc3_2

I have a 2615 that has done everything I have asked it to do for about 6 years. I got it with a front loader and a back hoe.

It has been, until recently, the most reliable piece of equipment I have ever owned. The price for this combo was about $10K less than any other dealer I talked with.

Currently.... I cannot keep it running for more than about 10 seconds......driving me nuts.


----------



## kmdfarm

Check the fuel filter!


----------



## profnohair

Sounds like possibly a safety switch you should have several of them on this unit


----------



## mebc3_2

*Thanks.....*



kmdfarm said:


> Check the fuel filter!


Did that first, have had issues with bio-fuels......


It runs fine for about 10 seconds...... like it is running out of fuel.....


----------



## Colonel77

I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times. 
1.	Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
2.	Clutch went out& was replaced.
3.	Hydraulic leaks everywhere. 
4.	PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
5.	Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
6.	Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
7.	Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
8.	Clutch is going out again, by the way.

Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.

Don Parker
Rayville, Louisiana.


----------



## LRWarrior

I own a Mahindra. I had a 3016 but it wasn't big enough. I was looking at buying a 5035 but decided on a 5010 since there wasn't enough difference between them to justify the larger financial expense. I am extremely impressed with it. I didn't even have 15 hours on it when I drove it off a cliff. Seriously. A 5 inch tree saved it. Anyways, came out of it with just a few scratches. It's a certifiable beast. Haven't found something I can't do with it yet. Still looking.


----------



## 2004Mahindra

I have a 3525 which I bought new in 2004. The neutral kill switch died last year (start with screw driver to starter now) and pinched a hydraulic line. Otherwise, it has been a great tractor. Just wish the dealer had shown me some 4-wheel drive models.


----------



## sundug

*neutral switch*

Wouldn't it be easier(tho more dangerous) to bypass the neutral switch?




2004Mahindra said:


> I have a 3525 which I bought new in 2004. The neutral kill switch died last year (start with screw driver to starter now) and pinched a hydraulic line. Otherwise, it has been a great tractor. Just wish the dealer had shown me some 4-wheel drive models.


----------



## jcwcave

*Mahindra 6500*



sundug said:


> Let me know if you're still having problems with the manifold heater, it's really not a glow plug. There is a solid-state device that supposed to turn it on for 35 seconds whenever the key is turned on. It's a timer relay that cost $200. I just installed a $15 workaround on my 2007 4wd 6500. It's probably just a linkage adjustment issue with the shuttle shift. Doug


It would be great if you could tell me how to do the $15 workaround. Thanks!! And sorry 3 years to respond. lol


----------



## sundug

*cold start workaround*



jcwcave said:


> It would be great if you could tell me how to do the $15 workaround. Thanks!! And sorry 3 years to respond. lol


I installed a momentary on push button switch in the dash wired to bring 12v to the heater. When it's freezing or below, I hold the button down for a count of 35. Doug


----------



## jcwcave

*mahindra 6500*



sundug said:


> I installed a momentary on push button switch in the dash wired to bring 12v to the heater. When it's freezing or below, I hold the button down for a count of 35. Doug


Hey thanks Doug. Im gonna go look for one today


----------



## sundug

*cold start workaround*



jcwcave said:


> Hey thanks Doug. Im gonna go look for one today


 You can either get a heavy duty switch that can handle the current of the heater, or use a relay. Doug


----------

